# Snoway plow dead



## JohnCT (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys. Worst storm of my lifetime and plow dies before finishing my 250ft driveway. Cant get blade up or to either side. Heavy use for hours yesterday before it died. Sounds like the solenoid is clicking once with each press of the controller. Fluid levels good. Unlikely that its frozen. I kept it in a heated garage overnight to melt all snow off the unit. Checked voltage at both sides of solenoid and it seems fine. 12v is getting to motor on pressing controller buttons. Cleaned all connections. Fuse is fine. I'm guessing the motor is toast? Anything else I can check or troubleshoot? Please help. Haven't finished the driveway! Thanks.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Make sure you have a good ground. But if that's good, and you have power at the motor terminal, gotta be the motor.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

What model plow?


----------



## JohnCT (Oct 8, 2009)

Ground is good. So are all electrical connections. Its an MTD series. 7-8 years old. Stored in my garage when not in use.


----------



## vwovw (Jan 26, 2007)

Did you get it running?


----------



## JohnCT (Oct 8, 2009)

I haven't completely put it back together yet, but I did determine that the electric motor was toast after pulling it off. I purchased a replacement motor for $140 and was trying to change the hydraulic fluid before buttoning everything back up. However, I am about to give up trying to get the damn fluid reservoir off to clean the filters and just replace the fluid. Not what I'd prefer, but I don't want to damage the reservoir by hammering on it anymore than I already have. Someone on another forum suggested a heat gun to soften the reservoir which I may try but all I have is a hair dryer. It will have to do. I'm looking forward to seeing how the plow performs with the new motor. It is twice the size of the OEM motor that got fried. Apparently the manufacturer realized that the tiny original motors they used in production were drastically undersized and failed quite often.


----------



## JohnCT (Oct 8, 2009)

Finally got the reservoir off and cleaned and replaced all of the fluid. What a PITA! Anyway, bolted on the new motor and buttoned everything back up and the plow worked perfectly. Good to go for another few years.


----------

